# Gold Spilo



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

What's up everyone,

I bought a 4" gold Spilo a couple days ago and so far he hasn't eaten anything except for a lil piece of salmon and beefheart. There were two feeders in his tank when I first put him in and he hasn't even nipped them at all. Do you think it's just because he's in a new environment or are Spilos really picky eaters or what? What do you guys feed your Spilos and how often(If you have one)? Thanks.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

he needs time to adjust. I have mine accustomed to eating pellets, but he is in a divided tank with my UI serra, so as of late he has been quite picky, but eventually the food dissapears.

give him bite size peices, drop them right in front of his face


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

turn his light off and let him get used to the tank in the dark so it is not a bright light on him and throw in some goldfish my spilo CF took awhile to get used to the tank but he'll be fine!!


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

Sounds good people. There's only a little light in the tank. I wrapped the bulb with electric tape. I figured he might just need some time to get used to his new home. I have an amazon sword(fake) and two little rocks for him to hide behind. Do you think it's best for him to be able to hide or should I take the plant out so he is more exposed?? Thanks.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

a 4" spilo is gonna eat less than a 4" pygo i think. mine only eats a couple days of the week. and usually i know when is hungry cause he will pace the tank. i feed with krill and feeders.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah, my spilo is not picky. He is in a darkened tank with dark gravel, fake plants, driftwood, and floating live plants. Mine usually sits at one end of the tank for most of the day. However, he will chase my hand around the tank. I usually feed mine a combination of earthworms, frozen beefheart, and feeders. Occasionally he will eat a bluegill caught out of the lake. He seems in pretty good health and looks happy. I can't believe the size of his teeth compared to the size of my reds' teeth at that size. It's sweet!


----------



## Ickey (Jul 3, 2003)

I've only had my 3.5" Spilo cf for a few days now and it took him about a day to actually eat.

I threw him in there with 2 convicts to help boost his confidence and make him feel comfortable. He will eventually kill the convicts but as for now, they keep him busy. He's eating shrimp and feeders.

Try turning off the lights and walking away from the tank. Give him a few weeks to settle in. Surprisingly, mine will now eat with the lights on. When he sees the convicts eat, he goes after the convicts and steals the food.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

had my Spilo for like Months and the *** dont eat much good thing bekuz i dont have to buy alot of feeders and stufff heh


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

mine eat much in the dark, but spilo don't eat like natts at the same size, i throw little piece of flesh in the tank and he eat good but not like my pygos


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

no reason to worry...when i got my caribe shoal they didnt eat for 3 days.. now they have eaten everything in the tank


----------

